# Olympic FireArms to New York State



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Olympic FireArms says they will no longer do business any Law Enforcement Departments, Law Enforcement Officers, First Responders within the State of New York, or any New York State government entity or employee of such an entity
Barret Firearms did the same thing to Kalifornia.

Olympic Arms to New York State - Take Your Business Elsewhere


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

+1000%, now where are Colt, Rem, Winchester, Ruger, Springfield etc. hell all the gun companies and the ammo companies too.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

good for them!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It would sting a bit if the ammo companies followed suit, but I'm guessing they'd be sued if they tried it and most probably just won't.
What is to stop an agency from buying the products through a retailer that gets them from Olympic? Its a nice symbollic jesture and 
yes I wish more companies would do this - especially to those cities who's mayors are trying to mess with their banking and all.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Ripon said:


> It would sting a bit if the ammo companies followed suit, but I'm guessing they'd be sued if they tried it and most probably just won't.
> What is to stop an agency from buying the products through a retailer that gets them from Olympic? Its a nice symbollic jesture and
> yes I wish more companies would do this - especially to those cities who's mayors are trying to mess with their banking and all.


Probably a lot of what Olympic is selling to ny police depts. etc isn't going to be sold by your local gun shop or even close to the same price as buying direct, but I could be wrong on this.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

DHS will just buy the weapons and ammo and transfer them to the state . It will not even slow down NY getting weapons . But good to see them take a stand.
DHS has lots of both on hand and acquiring more all the time.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm glad to see someone take a stand.

I have been taking a stand with my wallet against companies that spew anti-gun garbage. I refuse to be a customer anymore and have let them know why. I have not been confrontational but politely telling them why I am doing what I am. I want them to fully understand also that I am an average person. I'm only one person but if more take a stand like this then maybe we can make a difference. 

I work in an office full of liberals. Today in the lunch room they were talking about how many people were pissed at the king about his comments last night on gun control. It was fun to hear that conversation. And yes, I did watch the whole thing myself.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> DHS will just buy the weapons and ammo and transfer them to the state . It will not even slow down NY getting weapons . But good to see them take a stand.
> DHS has lots of both on hand and acquiring more all the time.


I don't know about that, it might cause a problem with the guns their shipping to mexican cartel and the muslim brotherhood in the middle east! nobama may put his foot down over that.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Not to be the turd in the punchbowl, but I don't feel LE will take the time to be expert marksmen with that weapon, they will do just enough to be proficient. Which means the"Mexican Express Card"or any bolt action rifle is still the cheapest way to acquire one of those bad boys. And if you are really lucky you may just pick one up off the ground after the 1st or 2nd day of handing out gubment checks, cheese and singing "Kumbaya". Well they can sing all they want cause I'll be honing my brisket skills and I hope they can smell it. I may even grill garlic and onions in a pan just to really give them what for...


punch (I'm your Huckleberry!)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Off topic,but remember Camillus knives? The old plant was engulfed in flames Monday


Bummer. The knife I carried in Nam was a govt issue USMC fighting knife made by Camillus, same specifications as the Ka Bar.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Olympic is privately owned. They do not have to answer to stockholders and a board of directors like others


What will the stock holders say when their stocks become worthless as the government regulates/taxes them out of business. Once the government gets the gun controls they want, do you think governments will continue to buy massive amounts of guns and ammo or will they just take control of said companies!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

OMG don't give them any ideas. What a great way to control what's available - nationalize the gun manufacturers and we are screwed.



oswegoscott said:


> Nationalization is a possibility with all industry,if that's what you're asking. I don't think anyone will be happy with that


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

York Arms will no long sell to law enforcement in New York.
York Arms Cancels All Its New York Police Orders


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

The list is starting to grow

Olympic Arms, Inc
La Rue Tactical
EFI, LLC - Extreme Firepower
York Arms
Templar Custom
Cheaper Than Dirt

Group of Second Amendment-Supporting Gun Makers Now Refusing to Sell Arms to Law Enforcement in New York (And Other Gun-Restricting States) | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

ekim said:


> What will the stock holders say when their stocks become worthless as the government regulates/taxes them out of business. Once the government gets the gun controls they want, do you think governments will continue to buy massive amounts of guns and ammo or will they just take control of said companies!


 Socialism is the goal it is the path we are on. Obama taking control over weapon manufacturing would be an easy task for him. A few executive orders limiting the 2nd. A quick easy bill here and there next thing you know the only ones that can have weapons will be Military , LE and DHS So the next logical step if only the government can have them they must be in control of all manufacturing.
Of course prices will triple, quality will be a four letter word and orders will be a year late and double the budget.

MOLON LABE ......they are on the way


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> I dunno.......If gov can't get weapons and ammo,what will they do? Simply take over the the companies


They have plenty of contracts.
Companies that don't do civilian sales.
Don't ask. You can't visit their webpage without a password.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

MagPul is going to pull out of Colorado if the Colorado legislature goes through with their gun control laws. They said they would not base their company in a state where the citizens could not legally buy and own the products they make. Big +1 to MagPul for stepping up and making a stand...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It seems to me if they take control of the companies, that might be the final straw. The gov't ceasing control of private enterprise????


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

The list is now up to 44 companies.

Gaining Momentum: Now 44 Gun Companies Have Stopped Selling to Law Enforcement In Anti-2nd Amendment States | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Remington picked up the contact on a major portion of the m4's for the military a while back. The reason give was to take pressure off Colt .
That is the story and they are sticking to it, I bet there is more to it.

Link to back up my claim
Army places order for 24,000 M4 carbines with Remington - Army News | News from Afghanistan & Iraq - Army Times


----------

